
The Super Tiny Interpreter - hyperhopper
https://github.com/NicholasAntonov/super-tiny-interpreter
======
davidw
Err.... there's nothing there? Calling 'eval' is just using the existing
machinery already in place, it's not really an interpreter.

Tcl is a pretty easy language to create an interpreter for:

* Jim: [http://jim.tcl.tk/index.html/doc/www/www/index.html](http://jim.tcl.tk/index.html/doc/www/www/index.html) \- originally written by antirez, now maintained by others.

* Hecl: something I wrote in Java, for mobile phones. Not much maintained any more. [https://github.com/davidw/hecl/tree/master](https://github.com/davidw/hecl/tree/master)

~~~
hyperhopper
Its probably a parody of [https://github.com/thejameskyle/the-super-tiny-
compiler](https://github.com/thejameskyle/the-super-tiny-compiler)

------
mchahn
It's weird that it lies about the number of lines. It says 200 when the actual
count is about a dozen.

------
grizzly_wint
Hahahahah this is amazing

